# House of Kolor Purple Passion Pearl



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

That is the color I want to paint my car I was wondering if any body has pics of this color on a car so I can get an idea. Thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bounded c.c._@May 5 2010, 06:46 AM~17396601
> *That is the color I want to paint my car I was wondering if any body has pics of this color on a car so I can get an idea. Thanks
> *


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

heres one pic that the de albas did elite 64 says it has a silver base i love the color also. just the setup would love to see the car but no pics


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG Love this Thread Already lol! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I painted the top of my fleet purple but can't upload any pics I can email them to you


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@May 6 2010, 08:34 PM~17414400
> *I painted the top of my fleet purple but can't upload any pics I can email them to you
> *


Here is my email [email protected] Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------

